# Please Help, Making a pastie with chicken, cooked or raw?



## Nebula984 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a question,  I am going to be making a chicken pastie but am unsure if i should put the chicken into the pastry raw or cooked?  I will be adding a cheese and broccolli filling which i have no recipe for... Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2007)

Nebula984 said:
			
		

> I have a question, I am going to be making a chicken pastie but am unsure if i should put the chicken into the pastry raw or cooked? I will be adding a cheese and broccolli filling which i have no recipe for... Anyone have any suggestions?


Nebula,
when I make my beef, potatoe pasties, I use uncooked diced round steak, raw potatoe,onions, salt and pepper. I've never made them with chicken,but I would use the chicken uncooked and cubed. Hope this has helped a little.

kadesma...


----------



## Nebula984 (Jan 23, 2007)

oo thank you, will give it a try, never tried pasties before but i had a fancy lol


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 23, 2007)

I agree, raw ingredients.


----------



## Nebula984 (Jan 23, 2007)

My cheese and broccolli filling i was just going to blend the two together? 
Im guessing this would be ok


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2007)

_Nebula,_
_I'd cut the broccoli into pieces and the cheese as well unless you're using those crumbles. I'd also be careful not to overfill with cheese,meat,veggie so it doesn't ooze out of the pastry while baking. I'd make sure to rub the baking sheet you intend to cook the pasties on with butter or margarine or veggie oil so they don't stick._

_kadesma _


----------



## Nebula984 (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks thats a big help, lol i was going to do it today but ive just found out that my brother decided to have a clear out and threw perfectly good chicken in the bin!!!  

lol not to worry will get some more tomorrow!


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jan 23, 2007)

*HOLEY MOLEY!  Did  read that right?  Cheese and broccoli in a pasty?   That's a new one.  Hey Goodweed, where are you?????  A true pasty  (one of my family's favorite foods in the whole world)  contain beef, potatoes, onions, carrots, parsley and of course rutabaga.  I can't imagine a pasty with broccoli and cheese and am wondering where this came from?   I guess you can do what you like but it seems strange to those of us who know pasties. *


----------



## Nebula984 (Jan 23, 2007)

i have made a cheese and broccolli pasta bake and it goes really well, i have tried other shop bought foods that contain chicken cheese and broccolli (lattice) and have been yum, so i thought i would have a go and make my own! lol ill let you know how it works out if you like!  (im not much into cornish pasties really not a beef fan)


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 23, 2007)

Am I the only one that thinks the chicken should be put in cooked?  Does it REALLY go in raw?

EDITED TO SAY - I just saw pictures of the process and raw certainly seems the way to go - I just had to see for myself!  lol


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Jan 23, 2007)

*Yep, raw is the only way to go since the pasties have to bake for about an hour.  Cooking the meat first would make the pasty dry and the meat would be overcooked.   I've never had a chicken pasty.  I guess I'm a purist when it comes to pasties.*


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 23, 2007)

have had UP pasties as simple as beef onion and potato, and as complex as DQ says with several root veggies...are those ever good!


----------



## mish (Jan 23, 2007)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that thinks the chicken should be put in cooked? Does it REALLY go in raw?


 
You are not alone.  I would cook the chicken first.


----------



## Nebula984 (Jan 23, 2007)

ahh lol now i dont know which to do lol, ill try both lol


----------



## Aria (Jan 23, 2007)

I am with kitchenelf and mish.   Always cook the chicken.


----------



## lulu (Jan 24, 2007)

For pasty purists, you know that originally pasties had a sweet fruity end and a savoury end (which indead has all the root veggies in it with the meat)?  I have tried it and did NOT like it, though I thought I would, lol.  My guess, thinking of UK bakeries, is that the "traditional" beef pasty is the Cornish pasty, and other fillings are simply pasties.   I love pasties, and a south west UK (but not Cornwall) does a vegetarian one that is heart cloggingly delicious: mashed potato, cheese and onion.....its wonderful.


----------



## NYBrit (Jan 27, 2007)

I love cornish pasties too and found a wonderful store in Manhattan that sells fresh pasties that are delicious!


----------

